# 5th dan jodo pre grading



## Ken Morgan (May 26, 2011)

After years of practiing jodo, I finally get to see myself!!
This was this past Sunday afternoon,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mumQC3jVF4&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Aikicomp (May 26, 2011)

Pretty cool!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Yondanchris (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting, don't get to see much judo around here. 

Chris


----------

